# Gesichter bearbeiten!



## chr_lutz (22. Dezember 2001)

Hi Leute!

Habe folgendes Problem: Ich möchte (muss) einem Körper ein bestimmtes Gesicht draufsetzen...

Das ist noch kein Problem, jedoch sieht es nicht sehr gut aus, da das Gesicht eine andere Hautfarbe hat, als der Körper!

Wie kann ich das möglichst professionell lösen??? Gibt es da eine Funktion im PS, oder muss ich das händisch klonen???

Danke für jeden Vorschlag!!!

Chris


----------



## Psyclic (22. Dezember 2001)

das musste schon per hand machen...
mit dem farbrton versuchs mal die hautfarbe des körpers mit overly drüberzulegen


----------



## sh0x (22. Dezember 2001)

*also,*

Ich würde bei dieser Aufgabe eher daran scheitern, das neue Gesicht richtig auszuschneiden und von der Größe an den neuen Körper anzupassen. Das Farbproblem müsste mit Hue/saturation und Lightness/Contrast leicht zu lösen sein.
vielleicht kannst du erstmal mit der pipette (eyedropper tool) die hautfarbe des neuen körpers herausbekommen und dann wie oben beschrieben anpassen..

ist denke ich aber nicht die universallösung
bis dann
so long
sh0xy


----------

